# Hahntennjoch Pass Austria.



## barge1914 (Oct 13, 2018)

The weather here in Austria is ideal for exploring the high places, blue skies, clear, sunny and warm. Planning going over this one tomorrow, looks more ‘interesting’ than the Fernpass. Anybody been over the Hahntennpass in their van...what did you think of it?


----------



## barge1914 (Oct 14, 2018)

*Another grand wee road*

Well, answered my own question, been over there now, it’s a grand wee road, not the highest but nicely formed. It seems to have been improved of late. Some of the internet info shows cobbled z bends and airy unprotected edges. However it seems to have been nicely tarmacked and lots of new barriers erected, not therefore quite as exciting as expected, but perhaps that’s not a bad thing! For any who may want to pass this way... a few piccies...


----------



## barge1914 (Oct 14, 2018)

*Ps.*



barge1914 said:


> Well, answered my own question, been over there now, it’s a grand wee road, not the highest but nicely formed. It seems to have been improved of late. Some of the internet info shows cobbled z bends and airy unprotected edges. However it seems to have been nicely tarmacked and lots of new barriers erected, not therefore quite as exciting as expected, but perhaps that’s not a bad thing! For any who may want to pass this way... a few piccies...



It may be worth adding that this road is especially subject to Muren... dangerous mud and rock slides in wet weather, so much so they’ve installed a traffic light system to close the road when these occur.


----------



## mark61 (Oct 14, 2018)

Beautiful road, when heading that way I make a point of including it in the route. Can't find any pics in van, but this ones from 2010. Same spot


----------



## redhand (Oct 15, 2018)

During a recent tour in germany all the motorhomers we talked to said wilding in austria was not possible. Is that the case


----------



## barge1914 (Oct 15, 2018)

*Austria*



redhand said:


> During a recent tour in germany all the motorhomers we talked to said wilding in austria was not possible. Is that the case



As far as I know that is true...but I’ve not tested it.


----------



## guerdeval (Oct 15, 2018)

I was on the 'high alpine road' the Grossglocker a few weeks back and it's possible to park overnight free of charge at the restaurant/viewing car park but you mustn't move after 6.30 when the road closes to traffic. I didn't see any motorhomes wild camping that I can recall, I do remember seeing many "no overnight parking" signs particularly by beauty spots.


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Oct 16, 2018)

whilst on Austria, can you avoid this go box thing for vans over 3.5t?  Is it all roads or just motorways.


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 16, 2018)

*Limited Wilding*



barge1914 said:


> As far as I know that is true...but I’ve not tested it.



Some in car-parks not free but cheap

Quite a few stellplatz some free some very cheap

We drove from Innsbruck to Vienna in 2014 and managed very well

Lovely country so do not be put off just do the research

Proper camp-sites are not cheap !

We are under 3500 kg so purchased a vignette. in 2014
This year we drove from Italy via the old Brenner pass road so we avoided the Europabrucke toll
We also kept off motorways so no vignette


----------

